#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Organizing SP3D Project Team

## hbili

Dear friends,
there is possibility for my Company to get a job of upgrading gas refinery by checking all the drawings and put it "as built" (after red-marks checking) into SP3D software.
Does anybody have any experience how to organize on site team for checking as well as how to organize SP3D teams for modelling?
Does anybody have any experience with data got from 3D laser checking of piping location etc...and putting that data into SP3D modules PID, piping, equipment?



Appreciate any help :Welcoming: See More: Organizing SP3D Project Team

----------

